
Ask HN: New York Times Submissions by New York Times. Is This OK? - nyc111
Lately, I&#x27;ve been seeing a flood of posts from NYT. Is this an attempt by Times to get HN traffic? Is this allowed by moderators?
======
gus_massa
Most of the links were submitted by different users, that are not just created
to submit the links and that submitted other stuff and comments. It looks
normal for a popular general interest site.

Perhaps the mods have more data, and can double check it, but this looks
pretty normal for me.

~~~
nyc111
Then it must have been pure luck that the one Nyt poster I checked posts only
Nyt links, works for Nyt and only comments to his own posts. He is not hiding
he works for Nyt. Still I believe I see more Nyt links than ever before. I
might be wrong though.

------
CarolineW
I count 12 different articles in the last 24 hours, some of which are
duplicates - a known feature of HN. That doesn't seem excessive to me.

Can you be more specific about why you think this is "a flood?"

~~~
nyc111
The same user posting nothing but NYT articles and working for NYT and for me
posting too frequently.

------
grzm
If you have a concern that something untoward is going on, you can contact the
mods directly via the Contact link in the footer. If there's abuse, they want
to know about it.

~~~
nyc111
Mmm, not sure I want to contact the mods. It seems like no one else noticed a
flood of Nyt articles.

~~~
grzm
They don't mind, and are quite responsive in my experience. It's better to do
that than post comments or Ask HN submissions as you'll get a definitive
answer.

